# Beds



## Phlaura (10 mo ago)

After many sleepless nights, a year or so ago we opted to keep our two females cats in the basement at night. A dry basement, average temperature 55°- 60°
They sleep better and so do we; However, they don't sleep in their two beds, which I realize is a common problem,
They choose to sleep instead on an old folded up tarp, no soft/warm bed, but a old blue tarp. 
We tried a heating pad at first in their beds, thought that possibly they were too warm, removed that...No heat...Still did not use them. The tarp is elevated on a platform about 2 foot off the floor, just cannot figure why the old, folded (and I would think cold) tarp is preferred by them


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

It may depend on where the beds are, and whether they're soft or firm. Neither of my girls like the puffy pillows that came with the cat beds, so we use soft but firm bolster pads inside the beds instead of the others. 

Some cats prefer to sleep in beds that are elevated and others like to sleep on the floor. You could try putting beds at different levels to give them height options. Rub your and their scents on the beds or put in a T-shirt you've slept in so they smell familiar. 

Some cats like beds that are cat-caves they can curl up and hide in, while others prefer more open beds they can easily see out of. You could line the bottom of a bed with some tarp and see what happens. 

Also, some cats will do what they want to do and if they want to sleep on a tarp, they will sleep on a tarp. Cats are weird.


----------



## Phlaura (10 mo ago)

Will try elevating their beds I believe, Thanks


----------



## Ruvus (Dec 23, 2021)

Very weird. Buddy has a giant doughnut bed, a self-heating igloo bed, and my bed...yet only has eyes for my deskchair and its firm memory foam cushion. Right now I'm in it using the computer, and he is asleep under it, on the cold floor (concrete covered by a cheap wall-to--wall carpet).


----------



## Phlaura (10 mo ago)

we have tried many things since I first posted, elevated their beds, no joy,,,left one mat on the concrete floor, they went there instead, . During the day, the oldest of the two (Sweetie) is very content sleeping in the computer chair . The younger of the two (Munchie) sleeps; of all places, directly over the heat vent. We placed a trail cam down with them, younger cat slept on top the upright freezer, the other on a small stand with nothing as a mat/cushion. They are weird may just let them do as they wish


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Yes, cats are very cute, but definitely weird. But as long as they are happy, I am happy. 😺


----------



## Phlaura (10 mo ago)

Yes that is what matters, strong winds here yesterday and last night, property surrounded by tall pines so it sounds even windier, they don't like the sound and are constantly milling about, not much sleep for them or Us.
We have done/tried what You suggested...elevated, on the floor, wife even forfeited a good hoodie, no joy


----------

